# Any tips on what to do next time? NO luck today.



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I went out this morning coyote hunting. Mostly clear sky, coldest day yet. It was about 5 with 15-20mph wind from the north so the wind chill was -5. I got out there just before sunup, used a cover sent and went in from the downwind side.

I first sat under a pine tree overlooking an open field with the wind in my face. I am in Missouri and we don't have any snow. I have seen coyotes here before and I shot one during turkey season last year. I went out last time it snowed and saw coyote, bobcat, deer and turkey tracks. I did spook up the deer on my way in. White flags were flying and running! I started with my rabbit distress call. Call for a minuite and then wait. After awhile I tried a hurt pup call. I saw nothing. I sat there for about 45 min.

I got up and moved about 250 yards to a ridge overlooking a creek bed. At this point my mouth calls frooze up or something. I had to switch to my e-caller. I used a rodent distress call this time. Same as before call and wait, nothing.

I then moved about 300 yards away with a creekbed at my back looking at a ridge with the wind at my face. E-caller again same results.

I think the Missouri coyotes are whimps compared to the northern ones or I am doing something wrong. I am going to get some diaphram calls because I don't know what happened today but NEITHER one of my mouth calls would work after the first set, I think they frooze. I am thinking about trying sundown instead of sunup. Lights are not allowed here so after the sun goes down I would be done. I know one time out with nothing really doesn't mean anything but, any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't give up- I have a great spot to call coyotes in , but for some reason they must move out from time to time and I won't call a thing, but the next day or 2 I'll go back have multiples coming in at the same location- can't figure it out but thats what makes it fun. Keep trying,

BUT maybe your coyotes are a little wimpy compared to our Wisconsin Dogs, running around in 2' of snow and out in SUB-ZERO temps, Tough on us too,

Anyway keep at it and keep it fun-

PS It might have been a little windy for them I don't have much luck when the wind is up either.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You are right your calls froze up. Once you use them in freezing temps you have to keep them in an inside pocket and warm.
I don't think the open reed calls are that bad, but can't say for sure since i don't have any.

 Al


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> I don't think the open reed calls are that bad, but can't say for sure since i don't have any.


I have never had an open reed call freeze up on me! I have been in very very cold weather, I recommend switching to open reed calls if you are having problems with freeze up


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

You must not be hunting in cold enough weather. I have had open reeds freeze up on me before. If that's not the reason, then maybe its because you don't slobber as much as I do. :rollin:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Levi
> 
> You must not be hunting in cold enough weather. I have had open reeds freeze up on me before. If that's not the reason, then maybe its because you don't slobber as much as I do. :rollin:


really?? I have never had an issue, I hunting last year in -35below windchill and called all day without a problem, now thats cold! Try blowing air through the calls not spit :wink:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Fallguy - you must not slobber as much as me.
LeviM - try blowing air through the calls not spit.
Now that's funny... Good one guys.

I have had bite style calls freeze up, but can't recall ever having much problem with the open reeds.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice!

I don't know if it was spit, slobber, or what. I was glad I decided at the last second to grab my e-caller though. I am going to get some diaphram calls and then I will have all three to take out to give me many options.

I am even thinking about taking my turkey decoys and calls to try that. The first time I went out to this land I saw turkeys heading for the woods quick. I thought they saw me top the hill but then I saw a coyote in the field heading their way. Then when I went turkey hunting I called 2 coyotes in to my turkey decoys. I haven't seen ANY rabbits out there and only a few squirrles so I think the coyotes main diet might be turkeys, deer, or cattle. The owner rents the pasture ground out for cattle. I hunt way in the back where there aren't any cattle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Levi
> ...


Remember the Pavlov's Dog experiment? I salivate when I head a distress call so that is probably part of the problem. :lol: I don't know if it was so much as freezing up as it was ice forming under the reed. The day this happened was after that blizzard a few weeks ago. It was 24 below temperature with a 15 mph breeze out of the north. Whatever that windchill would be. :wink:


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

DAMN! Maybe the coyotes in Missouri and I are whimps. I almost didn't go out yesterday because the wind chill was -5. I can't imagine going out on a windy day when the temp is -24! Fallguy you are the man if you go out hunting in those conditions. I bet the wind chill was around -35! It is a bit warmer here, this year the deer hunting sucked because of unusual high temps. Threre were a couple days during our November rifle season that you could have gone out in short sleeves! This damn global warming is @#$%&** up my hunting!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Temperature is all about becoming acclimated. I know yesterday was -33 below and we set a new record. However it was quite comfortable outside because there was no wind. We have had some intense cold every since early December and so we are used to it.

Now when summer comes around and we have the 90 degree and high humidity we get acclimated again. We will be shingling houses this summer in the heat and then one day it will be a cool 70 degrees and we are crying about it and looking for a flannel shirt to wear while working. If we had even 40 degrees right now we would be running around with T shirts on! :eyeroll:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a closed reed call freeze up on my one night. It was -19, and yes, i slobbered in it too. :wink: I tried breathing on it to warm it up and melt the moisture, but it was frozen solid. Ended up cracking the wood too.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

mmcgree , You say you sat under a tree overlooking a field with the wind in your face. Now yes that could work but you made a mistake, you should have been on the other side of that field, the upwind side!! Its possible you got busted If any dogs responded to your call they most likley cirled down wind and away from the field and would not come out in the open because of that. Make the dogs expose themsels as they try to circle down wind, make the down wind side wide open so you can get a shot wile they are trying to pick up your sent. Also you say you walked in from the down wind side, did you walk across the field out in the open? If you did their is a good chance you got busted right their. I am new at this too but thats the way I understand is the best strategy. I am going out tommorw and if I get one you guys will be the first to know!! Good luck...


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I walked in along the fence line. It is pasture land that was overgrown with thorn trees. They have cleared some out to allow more pasture for the cattle. It is still hard to see farther then 50 yards due to the growth. The field that I was overlooking is about 50 - 100 yards wide and 300+ yards long. It is wide open and flat. It has a hill overlooking the entire field on one side, the side with the thorn trees. The other side is a 20 - 30 foot deep wooded ravine that runs the entire length. Thinking back I think your right. I was set up in the wooded ravine turkey hunting when 2 coyotes came over the top of the hill to check out my decoys. I have thought about going out and setting up as if I am turkey hunting with the decoys. Using my turkey calls and seeing what happens. Is that a crazy idea or is it worth a shot. It worked once! I know coyotes are smart and do learn. One coyote stayed on the hill out of shotgun range while the other came down and at 40 yards I blasted him. It was almost a year ago so do you think it is worth a shot?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Check with your game wardens about using turkey decoys and calls first.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

With Todays high tec winter wear there is no reason to get cold when it is below zerro and double digits below zero wind chill. Helps to hunker down in the insulating snow too.
I find a cold winter day to be more confortiable that the hot humid summer days. Just can't take enough off.

 Al


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

the biggest snow we have had all year so far was a "Blizzard" of 3". I about died laughing when the idiot froecaster called 3" a blizzard. We currently have about 1/2" of snow on the ground that will be gone by monday. The good news is I only need one set of warm camo. I enjoy learning from you guys up north but hunting conditions are VERY different down here. I have looked around for a site with more missouri hunters on it and they all STINK! I am looning forward to August because we are having the World Predator Hunting Expo real close by in Overland Park, KS. It is August 22 - 24. FYI they are having a calling contestand up to $30,000 will be awarded to the finalists. Come on down guys. If you want more information go to www.worldpredatorexpo.com. I just saw this in Presator Extreme mag.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

mrmcgee said:


> the biggest snow we have had all year so far was a "Blizzard" of 3". I about died laughing when the idiot froecaster called 3" a blizzard.


Technically you can have a blizzard with barely any snow. That would be a ground blizzard. If I am not mistaken the definition of a blizzard is more about the visibility and the wind and not so much how many inches of snow you get. Of course, if you live in the south you wouldn't know that. oke:


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

So what you are saying is that if it snows hard for 30 minuites with little visiblity then that would be a blizzard? I have lived in colorado and Northern Virgina, before I got into hunting, and to me a blizzard is not 3". thanks for the info.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is some info from the National Weather Service:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/glossary.php?word=BLIZZARD

As you can see there are a few ways a blizzard can happen. Your weatherman was probably correct in saying what he said. However, I don't know the circumstance so maybe you were right.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah the snow over here in Massachusetts is not helping , it gets that crust at the top and makes a hell of alot of noise when you move around. I felt like I had a string of firecrakers hanging off my back! :lol: So no luck for me today. mrmcgee if it worked once I would do it again but like said above check the game reg's and I know what you mean the place you think you should set up is always the last place you want to go!!


----------

